
Linux infosec outfit does a Torvalds, rageblocks innocent vuln spotter - christopherDam
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/04/27/linux_security_bug_report_row
======
digi_owl
Hrmf, yet another mischaracterization of Torvalds...

